# Topics > Robotics > Self-assembling and self-replication robots >  1D printing of recyclable robots

## Airicist

"1D Printing of Recyclable Robots"

by Daniel Cellucci, Robert MacCurdy, Hod Lipson, Sebastian Risi
June 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

1D printing of recyclable robots

Published on Jun 17, 2017




> Here, we demonstrate a 1D printing system that uses an approach inspired by the ribosome to fabricate a variety of specialized robotic automata from a single string of source material. This proof-of-concept system involves both a novel manufacturing platform that configures the source material using folding and a computational optimization tool that allows designs to be produced from the specification of high-level goals. We show that our 1D printing system is able to produce three distinct robots from the same source material, each of which is capable of accomplishing a specialized locomotion task. Moreover, we demonstrate the ability of the printer to use recycled material to produce new designs, enabling an autonomous manufacturing ecosystem capable of repurposing previous iterations to accomplish new tasks.

----------


## Airicist

"New robot printer spits out recyclable robots"

by Vibeke Arildsen
July 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Machine makes "1D robots" out of wire

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> A reconfigurable robot made only from wire and motors can be printed to suit your needs. When the job is done, simply recycle it into a new robot.


"Transformer robots can be printed on demand in just 13 minutes"

by Timothy Revell
July 12, 2017

----------

